# IPMS Membership. Is it worth it?



## Robert Porter (Dec 9, 2016)

I have been considering joining IPMS but was not sure what the prevailing thought was about the organization. There is an affiliated club in my area, however two visits to the group resulted in a very cold shoulder. Obviously a very close clique group.

So I guess my question is, do any of you see any value in joining the group? Will my membership dues be put to a good use? Or should I just bye another kit?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 9, 2016)

Nothing even vaguely like it here in the boonies but they CLAIM:
*ABC (Adult Basic Course)*
A six week course targeted for newer, novice, or returning modelers interested in learning the basics of model building. ABC promotes the hobby by offering a consecutively scheduled, 6-week, 2 hour per session course.* Attendees learn every aspect of model construction using a donated mid-level kit, which is completed during the 6 weeks of coaching.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm not much of a joiner. I tend to feel as though I put people off with my, shall we say, enthusiasm. But I did try once...felt out of place. Didn't make any "friends" and let it expire. I am much happier here.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 9, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm not much of a joiner. I tend to feel as though I put people off with my, shall we say, enthusiasm. But I did try once...felt out of place. Didn't make any "friends" and let it expire. I am much happier here.


I can empathize with you, my reception was rather chilly. Ah well, I do love it here!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2016)

The closest one I have is a 4hr round trip so for me it's not worth it. I did find it odd that you guys were treated that way given modellers are on a decline. You'd think they would react differently


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

It's a long time since I bothered with any modelling 'club' or organisation - over thirty years ago - and I was once a IPMS member.
If competitions are your 'thing', then maybe IPMS is the place to be, but I can understand the 'cold shoulder' thing. 
Although my local branch was friendly enough, there was a strong, if perhaps limited element of 'elitism', for want of a better description, which, although perhaps limited to a clique within the branch, seemed to be more prevalent, and more noticeable, at 'national' level.
Definitely a feeling of 'This is _our _domain, and look how clever we are, so don't bother trying to tell us anything, as we know it all'.
Some nice people, but a lot of rather sad 'experts', who's only claim to fame was probably being a competition winner on a regular basis, and could tell you about every rivet on a Spitfire, but had never actually _seen_ a real one close up, and had no concept of the theory or mechanics of flight !
Now I realise that is a rather sweeping, generalised summary, but it seems to be fairly common, not just at IPMS branches (and being fair, most are probably OK), but also apparent on some other on-line 'clubs' and forums, which is the exact opposite of what can be expected, and can be found, here on this forum, where any 'experts' are not only knowledgeable regarding the hobby, but also in regards to aviation, some being actually involved, or have been, in flying or in aviation - related trades or professions, and are more than willing to help, advise, tutor and encourage, without feeling the need to be told they are something 'special'.
And, of course, membership of a modelling club, or organisations such as IPMS, is more than likely limited to a once a month 'meeting', for a couple of hours, and probably involves travelling to a venue which could be some distance away, whereas here, the 'club' is open 24 hours a day, every day, with free access to discussion, information, picture and document libraries, 'live' builds, demonstrations and 'how to' guides etc etc, as well as 'expert' consultation.
The only thing that's missing is free beer on tap - but then, we'd have a problem with Jan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2016)

I was in IPMS years ago - for me it depends what chapter you're a part of. I was a member of a small chapter in Montreal and it was great! Great people and great meetings. I also attended some meetings of the large chapter that used to meet at the TRW cafeteria in El Segundo CA - a bunch of snoody know-it-all armchairs, although the contests and swap meets were excellent as were the quality of some of the models.

My two cents!


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 10, 2016)

I suppose it is like anything else, YMMV. I was mostly interested in the possibility of access to swap meets etc, but my local club hosts 2 meetings a month, one is a dinner meeting and the other is a regular club type meeting. But as I say, reception was pretty cold. I was greeted by one person the first time and none the second time. As Geo mentioned, that seems odd to me that any people involved in a hobby would be less than active in welcoming potential new members. Shame, the club appears to be very active and could be such a great resource for recruiting new folks into the fold.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2016)

Never joined but I also think that it depends on the chapter. In researching our Hurricane scheme, I communicated with a couple of regular contributor to the IPMS Canada Journal "Random Thoughts". The journal alone could be a consideration for me to join but I'd never go to any meetings. The article that Jim Bates wrote on Canadian Hurricanes is probably the most thorough ever written on the topic and there are many more like it.

As for competitions, the ones that I have attended are sponsored by IPMS. You don't have to be a member to participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## RedKiwi (Dec 10, 2016)

I am biased, President of the local club for 4 years and secretary for 30 you can probably guess my answer! In Dunedin we have a small group of some 16 members, sixish who meet every week. For me it be a great environment to learn and improve my skills. We are fortunate to have two other branches within a two hour drive, and we catch a number of times across the year including for the staging of the national competition and other events.

As mentioned above, numbers of modellers are dwindling, and the average age of the club increasing making fresh faces and ideas very welcome.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 10, 2016)

I have always thought most clubs, unless you were in on the formation, to be rather hard to "break in" too. It was like that at my last two attempts here. Unfortunately there are no other close chapters. I can always try again. It would be nice to meet folks that are local as well as all the great folks I have met online here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 11, 2016)

Any club, IPMS or otherwise, reflects the attitude of its membership. Any club that offers a cold shoulder to potential new members needs to take a serious look at itself unless it wants to follow the path of the dinosaurs. RedKiwi might find that his club is not the only one experiencing dwindling numbers. _There is a huge number of modellers who are NOT members of the IPMS and that is the issue to which the Society should be addressing itself if it wants to have any kind of long term future_, rather than moaning about the lack of younger people joining the hobby. This is the kernel of a discussion I have had several times over the last twenty years.

It would not be fair to paint all IPMS branches with the same brush, but I do hear more negative than positive stories from modellers who have sought to join their local branch. 
Once bitten, twice shy certainly applies to some who I know personally. They won't be joining anytime soon. 
I let my membership lapse several years ago, and I have had no reason to reconsider that choice, something else the Society should be addressing, I know I am not the only one.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rogi (Feb 9, 2017)

I love IPMS,  am an IPMS Member in our local chapter and have the honor to be on our national IPMS Canada exec. as well as member there.

Its highly based on the group, some are tight and the dynamic is close, but most of our groups are accepting of new members as growing the club and expanding the hobby and helping members is the primary goal, apart from talking about models, techniques etc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

I was a member for a number of years, I just never had the time to take advantage of it like I wanted.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 9, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was a member for a number of years, I just never had the time to take advantage of it like I wanted.


I think that is a more common issue than not. I have certainly heard from folks that love their groups and actively want to attract new members. But I have also heard a lot of negatives, particularly in terms of judging contests etc. Apparently the upper echelons like any organization, tend to attract type "A" personalities. We know them better as rivet counters in our hobby, and while the pursuit of accuracy is to be commended, poorly applied it can take the wind out a new modelers sails in a hurry. I like the approach you see in these forums. Gentle nudges and observations usually combined with an "attaboy" to take any sting out.


----------



## A4K (Feb 11, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm not much of a joiner. I tend to feel as though I put people off with my, shall we say, enthusiasm. But I did try once...felt out of place. Didn't make any "friends" and let it expire. I am much happier here.



Joined a club in NZ once, with similar experience Jim...

That said, I happen to know the president of the Dublin club and he's a great guy: our very own Gerry! Dublin's a long way away from here though (2.5 hrs) so no chance to make the meetings myself. Considering starting a local chapter instead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2017)

Well Terry, to us, you are, always have been and will always be...._special!
_
I'll get ma coat....is that the door, aye?


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 19, 2017)

Wanted to post an update. The club meetings that I mentioned were NOT the local IPMS club they were a different group, same school but a different campus. I attended a meeting today with the actual IPMS affiliated group here in Raleigh and it was a very nice group of guys! They do not require you to join IPMS to be a member so I probably won't at least in the short term. 

This group were very welcoming and much more like what I hoped a group would be like. The club president even gave me a ride home which saved me cab fare! (I can't drive anymore due to frequent bouts of vertigo.) 

They host a show each year. Last years show site is still up although they are getting ready to replace it with this years. You can see it here: RDUCON 2016

This years show will be November 11, 2017 and looks to have some interesting themes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Rogi (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome news and glad to hear that IPMS was the club you were looking for  *hehe I'm horrible  for that star wars movie quote

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

